# DIABOL-5



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all,

i was told to start my own thread so here it is.

I have been training on and off for about 3 years... have been religious and regular in gym bout a year now... i started off and still am a hardgainer a typical ectomorph... when i started lifting my weight (in kgs) was 45

now im upto 64Kgs very low body fat will measure soon so have it up online. NOW i have never used roids ..... and am planing my first roid cycle of dianabol only. i have heard everywhere that u shud include test bt i wanna stick to an oral only for my first cycle. ANYWAY i plan to run 25mgs of dianabol for 6 weeks. with this i am gonna include the following supplement

ON Whey 10lbs

ON caesin 5lbs

i am keeping nolva on hand but have read on most boards that pct is not required after a dianabol only cycle.. i dotn wanna run the risk of shutting anything so im stocked with nolva.. just incase

besides all this my diet will consist of egg's (a dozen a day) white meat red meat... carbs.. the usual i have my diet dialed in i will post an exact logg of it soon... as well as my training routine.

now since i am yet to buy my supplement stack one of question : should i buy a test booster ?? like novedex xt or T-bomb by mhp ?

its just a thought in my head.... anyway im posting pics of the diabol-5's that i scored.. its THAI and by a company called BUKALO so have a look... will keep u lads posted... cheer's

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?i...2009034hd9.jpg

http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?i...2009035di2.jpg

http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?i...2009049og5.jpg :rockon:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

What height are you mate? How many kcals a day do you consume?

Throw up ur diet and training to see if we can help.

Id run the dbol 30mg ed for 6 weeks and use nolva and clomid for pct.

Have u not got any clomid yet?


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> What height are you mate? How many kcals a day do you consume?
> 
> Throw up ur diet and training to see if we can help.
> 
> ...


i can get the clomid.. i havent started my cycle yet.. i am awaiting experienced responses from mates who have done roids... and i appreciate ur reply... my height is 5'11" and currently im at 3500 cals a day... which is clean except for sunday wen i cheat on meals and eat sum burgers... i will take my cal's to 4000 wen im on the diabol...


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

5ft 11 and only 10stone? Ur diet must be lacking the rite carbs protein fats ratio if ur not growing. How many times each week do u train each body part?

I think with a good diet and training you could gain far more naturally atleast another 1 stone.

If you are going to run the dbol you will need nolva and clomid for pct not just nolva.

Its ok to cheat once a week a love a good curry or pizza every sat nite


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

well i really shud post my pics.. if u can tell me how.. i will show u what i was and wat i look like now.. my body weight is less... bt i look bigger.. benchpress 90kgs (dont know how many stones that wud be) thank u for ur replies


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry my training is like this

monday:

chest/front delts

decline bench press

flat dumbell press

incline bench press

dips

front military press

arnold press

front lateral raises

tuesday:legs(hams/quads/calves)

leg extensions

squats

leg press

leg curls

stiff legged deadlifts

sonkey calf raises

wednesday

triceps

close grip bench press

rope pull downs

skull crushers(lying ex press)

db kick backs

close grip pushups with weights do drop sets

thursday off

bit cardio

friday

traps/rear delts/back

barbell shrugs 4sets(heavy)

behind the neck presses

bentover lateral raises

chinups to the back

deadlift

bentover

latpulls

hyperextension

saturday

biceps

barbell curls

incline db curls

hammer curls

preacher curls on machine

cable curls.


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

Diets like this

meal 1

6 egg whites

50gms oats

30 gms of whey protein

20 ounces of water

meal2

1 banana

100gms of potato

1 cup of orange juice

1 coconut(good source of mct)

20 ounces of water

meal3 lunch

50gms of rice

150 gms of chicken breast

200gms of green beans

20 ounces of water

1 capsule flaxseed oil

meal 4

strawberry yoghurt

100gm potato

150gms of chicken breast

20 ounces water

preworkout:1 scoop whey in water

postworkout:1.5 scoop whey in water with 60 gms of dextrose.

meal5 dinner

150 gms of red meat

50 gms of rice

200gms of broccoli

20 ounces of water

meal6

50 gms of oatsmeal

1 banana

150gms of chicken breast

20 ounces of water


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

for meal 2 i would add a shake and meal 6 some cottage cheese. for the other meals have 200g chicken breast in stead off 150g and meal 1 i would have 6 whole eggs. Meal 5 have 200g of fish or red meat.


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

notes made !!

wat kinda check list do i need before i go on the dbol ??

nolva + proviron ?


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

just started mine at 30 mg ed only on day 4 great pumps and already gained a few pound just make sure you consume alot of water also some liver protect ie milk thistle or liv 52


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

keep going bud got my liv 52 ... 200 tabs already started em prior to dbols.. figure theyd only do me good...


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

well your liver is designed to rid bad toxins i tend to take a milk thistle every other day as your liver has enoth to cope with the dbol but everyone has difrent fews you will need some clomid for pct realy


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

dude ... do u take your 30mg at one go ? or do u take em spread thru the day ?

i dont know bout u but i am doing a dbol only cycle... and was gonna take em with my breakfast .. i train in the evenings... do u think i shud spread the dose to 2 pills 3 times a day ?


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

well mine are 5mg tabs im on a dbol only to many people have difrent fews but i take 2 in the morning 2 in the afternoon and 2 before i work out after work if you tend to spread them out i belive circulates more


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

i was thinking the same dude.... take 2 with breakfast.. 2 with lunch ... however i workout at 7pm... so having the dbol's prior to workout wud be getting the remaining 2 in by 6pm.... hmmm an hour prior to workout ?? do u think thats a good idea ?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

yes training them before workout is a good idea, id split the dose like said through the day to keep em in ur system. Get some clomid and good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Wo, wo woooo! Hang on! Your diet is silly! You're like having 7 snacks in 1 meal, also them ''diabol'' to me look like a supplement. Aka a load of **** made to sound & look like dianabol! I have never seen Dianabol look anything like them!!!!!! Also him above is built like a rizzla - the best thing for kidneys & the liver is water & cranberry juice. Liv52 & milk thistle are proven to do ****.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, your training routine seems ****! Sounds to me like you are overtraining! Example = Day 1. Chest & triceps, 2. back & shoulders, 3. biceps & legs, 4. rest/day off, repeat! Incline & decline benchpress with triceps kickbacks & closegrip benchpress for triceps, next time it's chest & triceps do something like decline then dumbell flys & rope pulldowns, glosegrip benchpress & kickbacks. Don't keep to the same exercises, always keep your muscles guessing!


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Wo, wo woooo! Hang on! Your diet is silly! You're like having 7 snacks in 1 meal, also them ''diabol'' to me look like a supplement. Aka a load of **** made to sound & look like dianabol! I have never seen Dianabol look anything like them!!!!!! Also him above is built like a rizzla - the best thing for kidneys & the liver is water & cranberry juice. Liv52 & milk thistle are proven to do ****.


you shud google bukalo diabol-5 ive read on other boards about these being the new dianabol out of thailand. i appreciate your enthusiasm about correcting my diet and i am thankfulll however i think its done me good so far so im gonna up the qty of chicken like the user in the previous post said..... as far as liv52 and milk thistle proving to do squat goes.. i think u shud pass the word around immediately since the world believes in liv52 and milk thistle to be liver aid's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Looked it up, seems good to go! However surely you are going to stack it with test? Great diet wise, etc with the extra chicken, use tuna, steak etc though aswell (When you last see a big chicken?) Hahaha. I spoke to my Dr...Dr Cockerill of Kensington rd surgeory & he said that Milk thistle proves nothing so did Dr Niagra, if anything you are putting more harmful 'impuraties' = I think that was the word, into your body! I get my test levels, kidneys etc checked regular, i also know several people that have used gear on-off for 20/30 years + & never had a problem.


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

thats great information... yeah i do plan to include tuna steak ... this was jst to give an idea of what my intake is like.. i do like my red meat... ..... as of now i am doing a dbol cycle only.. and dont plan to include test since its my first roid cycle and want to do an oral only cycle... to experience what its like. im gonna try the cran + water u spoke about.. ..however the liv-52 im having is by himalaya its all natural no chem's going in


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Great, you seem to have your head screwed on! How long do you sleep? roughly per night... & i 1st done a dbol only cycle, with a good pct you can keep most of it, believe! My fave dbol is Lyka labs, i am gutted i can't get it nomore


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Do what works for you lad, i am just advicing you on what has worked for me! Not tryna give you bull**** like most ****s on here. I am not making any promises, just tryna help you. My best advice is do what works for you yh.


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

i appreciate it dan... and yea i sleep 8-10 hours a day... at one stretch dont nap in the middle....

i plan to buy some casein for the nite time... when i am on the dbol cycle... i got the bukalo tabs cuz those are the only available around here.. users have reported fantastic gains... also i cud use all the help i get... not trying to be rude or anything.. i wish to learn and everyone's opinions and guidance is more than welcome..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Great! I was a little ignorant to strart with, SORRY! you have learnt fast though. Eat big to get big, train solid without overtraining & get enough rest. I may have 22" bi's. 57" chest etc, but every1 is different. Jst because what i do wrosk for me, don't mean it will do the same for you! Send me your msn if you want, i will try & help you, i am not 1 of the big ****s that think i know it all, even now i am still learning!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I simply try & find out what is going wrong for some1 & try improve them, i know i don't know it all!


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 3, 2009)

i dont think i can send a personal msg to u ..

my msn add is


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah an hour will be fine


----------



## lordv (Jan 4, 2009)

cooldude could you please send me a pv to lordv et interfree it ? thanks


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

personally i would add more fats into your diet! if your eating the above and your only 10 [email protected] 5foot 11. also id add more protein in meal 2. you obviously need more calories if the above menu isnt increasing your weight. im also 5"11" and 10-10 half natural however im now at 14stone with 10%b.f,i also have a fast metabolism. i find that a good increase in fats mainly good but also some bad fats is needed if you have a fast metabolism. you will also find that increasing your diet now will give you the mass you seek without using aas yet. save the d/bol till later!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

alright chaps.new to this site.ive trained on and off for years.my weight goes up and down all the time.i am trying to bulk up as i am currently 11 stone and would like to reach about 13-14 stone.i have got some DIANOBOL from a company called century supplements based in canada.but i think they are a herbal replacement for the real stuff.it says to only take 3 a day(spread out) they are black and hexagonal shaped.has anyone come across these before? are they the real deal or not? ive also looked into getting some METHA-DROL extreme from a company called ironmaglabs.has anyone come across these before?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm actually excited for you. Your gonna love it. Specially when you see what it does. I don't typically condemn oral only cycles. But I'm welcoming you to the dark side in advance. Even Dbol at 30mg ED will blow away those T-Boosters and creatine shakes.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

was that a response to my post or the guy before mine???


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

martian said:


> was that a response to my post or the guy before mine???


probably not, he understands that guys who posted over 3 years ago tend not to give a **** about any replies around this point.


----------

